# Are you a highly sensitive person (HSP)?



## Oneiros (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey all, just trying to spread some information about being a HSP, hopefully it can help some people. If you scored high on the test in the link, you may be interested in the book. It has really helped me deal with a lot of anguish and confusion in my life.

Anyway, onto the poll: What's your score?

http://www.hsperson.com/pages/test.htm

For the record, I scored a 26. Also, if anyone wants some links to HSP forums (kind of like this one, but for being a HSP instead of having SA) please PM me.


----------



## wishiwasinvisible (Oct 12, 2009)

Ok, I got 27...

Guess I shouldn't be too surprised, really...I've always felt afraid of life & am always being told I am fragile...

*sigh*


----------



## glarmph (May 21, 2009)

23. seems about right.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I hit 12, a little below the threshold.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm a 24.


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

26.


----------



## dreamer222 (Jan 26, 2008)

20 here


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

7. Yeah, I guess that's right.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

18.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

24. no wonder i find life to be overwhelming. this makes me want to just be a painter all the more.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

You have indicated that* 20* of the items are true of you.

a lot of them describe me quite accurately. i used to be much more sensitive as a child but at least now i can function better. it's not a terribly high priority to arrange my life around situations such as those on a daily basis but for more major situations, such as getting a job where i know my hypersensitivity will cause significant problems, i do worry often about how i will cope and it does make me avoid them more.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

I got 6. yay


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

21


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

11


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

14


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

23


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

20


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

25


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

12


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

11


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

24


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

27.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Four.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

15


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

15.
Borderline seems about right.


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

Considering we have SA i think we are all for the most part sensitive people


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

8


----------



## BrainError (Apr 29, 2009)

.


----------



## superhappyfunchica (Sep 26, 2009)

21. The violent films and movies--i mostly hate and avoid, but will put with at times. I cannot stand horror movies though, and trying to play violent video games just upsets me...my boyfriend doesn't get it.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

21 :|


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

6.

I am more of a disconnected person. I am often accused of *not* showing enough emotion.
The test even had a question about *being aware of someone else' discomfort, and knowing how to fix it*. That's a joke right ? My S.A. is all about me *not* noticing these social cues.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

18 here


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

21

It's a gift and a curse..more of a curse.


----------



## Rick (Nov 1, 2009)

14


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

23.


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

25


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

26


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

15
Can't live without my heavy, loud music :b


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

19


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

18


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

6.


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

19


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

22


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I scored 26. 

This is something of high interest to me right now. I answered yes to everything except being sensitive to pain. Being an HSP person can be a pretty overwhelming thing I have to say.


----------



## antonina (Oct 25, 2008)

I scored a 21. I am trying to learn to focus on the benefits of it instead of criticizing myself for the down side of it.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I scored 22. I think I'm a sensitive person.


----------



## ahart (Jul 8, 2007)

17

I wonder if sensitivity to outside stimuli is correlated to emotional sensitivity. Some of the test questions were about sensory stimuli and others were about emotions. It seems like the test-maker assumed that they were correlated because of how the questions were lumped together.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I got 15. 14+ is highly sensitive, so I'm just marginally over the cut-off point and some of those questions are so subjective that I could answer either way. Not very definitive in my case.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

24. You can't not be a HSP when you cry during hallmark commercials.


----------



## Nintendo (Nov 17, 2009)

14.



zephys said:


> Can't live without my heavy, loud music


:ditto


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

lastofthekews said:


> 19


Same.


----------



## shyman1918 (Apr 28, 2008)

27 for me. I'm a total HSP, and proud of it. :boogie:clap:yes:clap:boogie


----------



## Miami (Jul 21, 2009)

18


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

6


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I got almost the highest score possible. I would trade this for being totally non feeling for a while.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

26. I have this book and highly recommend it.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

22
i didnt know this was a real thing 'til my former speech teacher told me about it. she told me she suffers from this when i was telling her how highly sensitive i am.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

22. Yeah I was aware of this since I have the book. It explains a lot of things. I'm glad some one posted this poll because HSP could be brought to light more. There are HSP groups in some areas put together by a therapist. Haven't found any in my area, however.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

16


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

25.

But otherwise I'm a real manly man :sus.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

GnR said:


> 25.
> 
> But otherwise I'm a real manly man :sus.


lol


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

7


----------



## OuttaMyMind (Apr 24, 2010)

20


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

_I got a 20_


----------

